
CoronaNotify – Get Notified When the Coronavirus Is Near - carterharrison
https://coronanotify.com/
======
mgiampapa
I like giving these "services" a one off email address from my own catchall
and then check in on it months later to see how they attempted to monetize the
data. Would probably make an interesting time series info-graphic.

~~~
ultrarunner
I do that with marathon entries. The worst offender by far has been the Rock N
Roll series, who sold my email (runrocksoldthisemail@example.com) to several
races throughout California. I chuckle every time something occasionally comes
in to that address. 9/10 would recommend.

------
dessant
The right way to get notified when SARS-CoV-2 is near you is to follow the
news and official sources, and whomever put this service up should be ashamed
of themselves.

~~~
asdfasgasdgasdg
Ashamed? Some people prefer push over pull. Following the news is unhealthy in
its own way.

~~~
dessant
Yes, ashamed. Prefer? This is not the time to have preferences, but
regardless, there are official sources that send you notifications.

You _will_ know when the virus is near you before the operator of this service
has a chance to update their data. The service is useless and any minimal
false sense of security it gives could harm people by making them a bit less
likely to follow official information sources and to prepare in time.

~~~
asdfasgasdgasdg
> there are official sources that send you notifications.

Feel free to link them. Brief googling didn't turn up any for me.

~~~
dessant
It depends on the country, in the US you should subscribe to CDC alerts and
follow the news.

[https://www.cdc.gov/publichealthgateway/healthalerts/index.h...](https://www.cdc.gov/publichealthgateway/healthalerts/index.html)

In South Korea people get emergency alerts on their phones whenever they enter
an area that is affected.

This strategy may be used by other countries too in the near future, so check
if emergency alerts are configured on your phone.

~~~
asdfasgasdgasdg
Which one of those will tell me when covid 19 is in my city and not bother me
otherwise? Supposing I'm not willing to bet that my government will be
operating with the efficiency of South Korea's, I mean.

~~~
AstralStorm
If there's no official data, the service won't have it either.

------
King-Aaron
Fear as a Service

~~~
numpad0
Morpheus: “Wha’tt if I said — we monetized it, successfully, Neo.”

------
Brahma111
This is one service where I am perfectly fine if I never receive any
notification

------
stevewillows
Cool idea. It's a shame it doesn't accept TLDs like .party, though.

~~~
devjam
Nor does it accept "+" characters in the email address localpart, as allowed
in RFC822 (1982).

~~~
CameronNemo
I recently learned that single words are considered valid email addresses...
e.g. "foo" or "root".

~~~
Cyph0n
Isn’t that how mail gets routed to local user mailboxes?

~~~
CameronNemo
Yes, exactly. I just never expected an email parser to recognize those cases.

------
burnJS
Its like nip alert, but somehow worse.

------
alexpetralia
This is a fantastic example of "app marketing". Build a simple app that is
genuinely useful, then include a small link to the app creator. It is a great,
non-BS (cough cough content marketing/SEO) way to drive new traffic.

~~~
rnotaro
50% of the app creator menu's links land to a 404.:')

